# "Moyu" 11x11 (Sticker Mod)



## Jaloot (Jul 20, 2016)

This post is an extension of the "Moyu 9x9" post I made earlier.

I'm a big fan of odd-layered big puzzles. I think they're a lot of fun to solve, and besides 3x3, they are some of the only puzzles I bother playing with. I'm also a fan of the way Moyu cubes look, the stickers are a bit smaller-fitting as to leave a little bit of a thicker black border around the edges of each cubie.

Here's a little bit of a walkthrough of how I fit the Shengshou 11x11 with this "Moyu" look.

1. Start with a stickerless Shengshou 11x11 and obtain Moyu 13x13, Yuxin 11x11, and regular 62mm 4x4 stickers (from TheCubicle). They can be in any shades you want. For a true Moyu look, go with White, Light Red, Fluoro Green, Fluoro Orange, Ocean Blue, and Fluoro Yellow. This is the scheme I went with on the 9x9, although on this 11x11, I tried a more standard scheme: Red, White, Yellow, Bright Blue, Light Orange, and Light Green. 


2. I used the YuXin 11x11 centers stickers for the center pieces on the Shengshou 11x11. Using application tape is asking for trouble. I did every sticker by hand.



3. Next, I used a straight-edge to cut the 13x13 edge stickers to a uniform length. I then rounded the sharp edges with an exacto knife.



4. Finally, I used the 4x4 stickers for the corner pieces. Here is the finished product:

  

While the effect may seem subtle, it makes the cube very visually appealing.

Overall, the planning process (experimenting with sticker sizes, waiting for different stickers to ship, etc) took the longest. Once I figured out the fits, it only took about 3.5 hours.



If you look to the left of this pigsty of stickers, you can see the very subtle difference between the look of the 9x9 fitted with regular stickers and the 6x6 Aoshi next to it. That's the subtle difference I'm going for. 

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## Abo (Jul 20, 2016)

Looking at the difference that you just pointed out, you definitely achieved that goal, again, the cube looks very nice, but wow, all the dedication and work put into this!


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 20, 2016)

Abo said:


> Looking at the difference that you just pointed out, you definitely achieved that goal, again, the cube looks very nice, but wow, all the dedication and work put into this!


Yes! It looks awesome! That is some dedication!


----------



## DTCuber (Jul 20, 2016)

This will have to suffice until Moyu comes out with an 11x11. Great job!


----------



## Matt11111 (Jul 20, 2016)

MoYu stickers are some of the best.


----------



## willi pilz (Jul 21, 2016)

Yes, this looks very awesome. Now do the moyu 13 by.......... oh


----------



## willi pilz (Jul 21, 2016)

Ps: I resickered my 11x11 with 10x10 stickers. It looks like a full fitted 11x11.


----------

